# making and flashing a .zip



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm trying to change the icon in my status bar that is displayed when i'm playing rhapsody. i've modified the notification icons in the .apk that i found in data/app. I created a .zip using the structure /META-INF/com/google/android/updater-script. in the main folder where META-INF resides i have a folder called data and inside that i have the modified com.rhapsody-1.apk. my updater script is as follows:

ui_print("Applying my update"); 
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "mount", "/data"); 
package_extract_dir("app", "/data/app"); 
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "umount", "/data");

i zipped everytihng up, put it on the root of my sd card. I then used zipsigner2 (from the market) to sign the .zip. Rebooted to recovery, made a back up, navigated to install the .zip from the sd card, flashed and it looked like it was working but the last line of the script simply said "installation aborted". Any help or guidance on where i'm failing here would be greatly appreciated.

thanks in advance!


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Try

run_program("/sbin/busybox", "mount", "/system"); 
package_extract_dir("app", "/system/app"); 
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "umount", "/system");

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

And first off, you need to change the folder "data" to "app". But i think you want it in system/apps not data/apps, which is the code i posted above, try it and report back. If it needs to be in data/apps just changing the folder name to "app" from "data" should work. If you look at the code, its mounting system (or data) and extracting whats in the folder "app" to system/app (or data/app), so the folder with the apk's you want installed to system/app (or data/app) needs to be in a folder named "app" for it to install correctly

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------

